# Delta Grand Edition Unisaw purchase?



## gstuartw (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm new to woodworking in the sense that I'm just starting to assemble a shop. My previous experience is building cabinets with my father in law for my house.

I'm considering the purchase of a seemingly little used (or very well taken care of) Delta Grand Edition Unisaw. The saw as described is equipped with an extra cast-iron extension wing: an accurate 52" Unifence Saw Guide System with laminated extension table, shelf board an heavy-duty steel table legs; a carbide-tipped saw blade. In addition the saw has a JessEm precision sliding cross cut table wing accessory. Other details are: Right Tilting Arbor, Single phase, 3HP.

The person selling this saw wants $1600. Does anyone know what this saw would have cost new? Is the asking price reasonable?

Thanks.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Around here that's a good deal.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for showing that saw, the sliding crosscut device is interesting.

Good deals, well, maybe hard to really pin down.
Here is an example, "it sold", but, there was the same saw on the Portland Ore craigs list with everthing your saw has, except the jessem device, for $500.
Perhaps a little more used, but----not much.
Looks like the jessem slide is around $500 or a bit more.. Would you buy that if you found a saw without it? 
The average for newer unisaws that I see "in my area, maybe $750.

Special editions of anything, Harley Davidson for example, usally is just a meaningless decal.

I have bought over many years, millions of dollars of industrial machinery for companies I have worked for, and shops I built myself.. I usually play real hard when it comes to equipment over $1000.
What strikes me about this right off , is the odd price of $1600, That guy will take less, he wants money. you want saw-- room to move more toward middle.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think that saw would have sold for at least $3000 without the Jessem.

That's a conventional USA made Unisaw but a fairly new one with a lot of extras and a nice amount of horsepower. I don't know for sure if it's worth $1600 but that's probably reasonable. Asking $1600 makes me think he'd take $1500 for it.

It would probably be the last table saw you'd ever need to buy.

Bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Ask yourself this question: "Do I need that much saw and will I use all those accessories?"

If the answer is yes then maybe it is a good buy for you. If the answer is no then it is not the saw for you. You can get a brand new, excellent saw for under $1,000. 

Is that saw worth over $600 extra to you?

George


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I would go look at the saw, tell the fellow, your on a budgit "always the truth".
Show him 25, $50 bills out of a bank envelope "50s work better then 100s, cause there is more of them", "better then 20s-too small".
I bet he would go for it, and be done with it.:thumbsup:

"The old Money talks-BS walks":shifty:


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Dodgeboy, I don't think they were that high. Somewhere in the middle '90's or so Delta put out the "Grand Editions" of several tools. The big deal was that really cool white (OK, ivory) paint and I think they all came with some extras....the ad campaign showed a pic of Norm standing next to them. But they were basically the same as the other Delta tools but for the extras (don't remember what went the TS, maybe the mobile base/blades/etc.) But I bought my Uni "Platinum Edition" (different color and no pic of Norm) in 2001, with extra blades/ mobile base/52" Unifence for $1450 delivered. I'm fairly certain the Grand Edition stuff was slightly higher than the Platinum, but that's a guess. Someone pointed out the Jessum was an expensive add-on, and without it I would value the saw much like other Uni's...somewhere around $1000 (+/-). I'm thinking he's a little high with the Jessum, but have no opinion what the value of that (Jessum) adds to the saw.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think that saw would have sold for at least $3000 without the Jessem.


No Uni prior to the current one was priced near $3000, that one sold in the era of $1,500 Unisaws.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I stand corrected. I figured the saw in question was made around year 2000 or newer and I thought that prices were higher.

Bill


----------



## Beckerkumm (Jun 4, 2012)

The saw would have been in the 1500-1700 range and the Jessum about 600. It has the unifence which isn't made but one of my favorite fences and very useful with a slider as it can be used as a stop when crosscutting. Unisaws keep some value so I would put it a little less but if some blades or a dado are included that would help. In the used market the 10" unis and PM 66 are more sought after, the larger 12" saws don't command much higher prices even though they are much more commercial. Dave


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I bought my Uni about 2005 or 2006. Mine is gray not white. IIRC the delivered price was about $1800 and included a bonus of a 690 PC and a belt sander PC. 

The Biesemeyer and Unifence are about the same cost. I really like my Biesemeyer and do not care for the Unifence, but that's just me. The Jessem never got me excited at the woodworking shows so it is of little value to me.

If there are a few blades, dado, etc. I would drop the $1500 w/o question. Just make sure that it runs and that the blade raises/lowers and tilts with out difficulty. From the two pictures it looks like a good saw.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

Benny Blanco said:


> I would go look at the saw, tell the fellow, your on a budgit "always the truth".
> Show him 25, $50 bills out of a bank envelope "50s work better then 100s, cause there is more of them", "better then 20s-too small".
> I bet he would go for it, and be done with it.:thumbsup:
> 
> "The old Money talks-BS walks":shifty:


benny

the guy DIDNT ask for a 2penny lesson on negociating. he didnt ask what denomination he should buy the saw with. he just wanted to know if its a reasonable price.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

1600 sounds reasonable if the saw runs smoothly.
i have a very similar model and i like my jessum slider. 
bring a few pieces of wood and try it out.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice saw, not a bad price. That Uni would have sold for around $1600-$1800 new....the mobile base adds another $100 or so, and as mentioned, the slider would be $500-$700. A new Uni is now closer to $3k. The general rule of thumb is ~ 50% of new....a bit more for great condition and accessories, putting that saw in the $1200-$1500 range for used by that standard. If you really like it, I'd offer $1400-$1500....if you love it and gotta have it, $1600 isn't outrageous IMO. 

As a comparison, a new Grizzly G0691, which is a nice saw, but arguably not quite at the same level of a Unisaw, is $1545 shipped new with warranty, but no slider. 

Good luck! Please keep us updated! :thumbsup:


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

bob sacamano said:


> benny
> 
> the guy DIDNT ask for a 2penny lesson on negociating. he didnt ask what denomination he should buy the saw with. he just wanted to know if its a reasonable price.


 Well shucks! just a little advice from a pro tool and equipment buyer, that would save him hundreds.
Your advice " lame" is pay full price.
Never been in buisness have you?. That is how you can count to only 2 pennys:laughing:


----------



## gstuartw (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks to you all for the responses. It seems the overall consensus is that the saw is not unreasonably priced and if the seller has wiggle room I should go for it. 

Having said that I'd like to hear what you all say to this... 24 hours after seeing the listing for this saw, which I'll call the "Apple", I have stumbled on another saw that I'll call the "Orange".

3 Year old Saw Stop Contractors saw with 52" fence and cast iron wing upgrades for $800.

Apples and Oranges? Power versus Safety? $1600 versus $800?

I look forward to your responses.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

At one time I owned a 1990 PM66 with a 5hp motor and 54" fence, I paid 800 bucks for it, and it was a cream puff.

I think the saw is on the high side.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The SS contractor saw offers a couple of different packages...one with a very basic fence and steel wings, and another with a decent steel Biese clone type fence and cast iron wings, so that makes a difference in the overall appeal and value of the saw. The value of the Saw Stop technology means different things to each of us, but regardless of which version of SS contractor saw it is, I don't view any contractor saw as being equal to a good 3hp industrial cabinet saw like the Uni. If the SS technology is important to you, it could be a good purchase for you, but if you want the most saw you can afford, the Uni's performance capabilities will be tough to beat.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I would take the time, do some looking, and get the full out saw.
Its a buyers market for sure.
Just me, and I have a slightly different perspective then most, I wouldnt pay $200 for any contractors saw.

For example, may not be near you, may have something close by at another time. Just a resorce.
http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=733735


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

gstuartw said:


> Thanks to you all for the responses. It seems the overall consensus is that the saw is not unreasonably priced and if the seller has wiggle room I should go for it.
> 
> Having said that I'd like to hear what you all say to this... 24 hours after seeing the listing for this saw, which I'll call the "Apple", I have stumbled on another saw that I'll call the "Orange".
> 
> ...


get the cabinet saw. you wont regret it. my humble opinion


----------



## gstuartw (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks again all for your input. The Apple and Orange aspect of the discussion seems to me a moot point as I believe the SS has been sold. I'll keep you all up to date on the Unisaw negotiations!


----------



## gstuartw (Jun 3, 2012)

I have not gone to see the Uni yet. I found that the saw was listed on CL at the end of April and then again last week so my impression is that the saw is overpriced and they are too set on keeping the saw and slider as a package. I've read a number of negative reviews about the JessEm and wonder if I really want that. Seems lots of people are quite happy building their own sled. 

I'll probably still run out to take a look but it's not as urgent as I originally thought.

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

In my area, the saw wouldnt sell at $1000.


----------

